# Black Patent Coffee



## esssee (1/12/13)

After brewing a Stout recently, and marveling at the Coffee, Chocolate and Raisin notes that the Black Patent Malt gives off, I got to thinking.

I wondered what it would be like if I used an Aldi Expressi machine to make a Black Patent Coffee.

I cut the top off a used Coffee pod, ground some Black Patent Malt in a Morter and Pestle, filled the pod, and then Glad Wrapped the pod.

Chucked it into the machine, and pressed the button.

I must have ground it too fine, because the flow from the machine was very restricted, but I did get enough out of it to make a small "Coffee".

THE VERDICT? Not too bad. Slightly sweet, but this could have been the sprinkle of Sugar I added.

I will probably try this again. Give it a go.


----------

